# St. louis slot car show



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

*:wave:The St.louis show*_. Is April 14 2013 at the same place it was at last year.Orlando gardens Banquet center. More info later when the flyer are out. Thanks to Hojoe for the info. thanks alot Lendell_


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I got my flyer in the mail today. I am excited!!!!! Who else is in?


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

St. Louis is a long haul , but if I do well at the Midwest show this weekend I might consider making the trip.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Got my flyer a few days ago. You know I'll be there.
hojoe


----------



## shaarky57 (Feb 17, 2013)

*we'll be there!!!*

my brother and my uncle and i will definantly be there, lookin for tjet parts,see you guys there


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

When is it? Its only 6 hrs away!! I need info please!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*The St.louis show. Is April 14 2013*



fordcowboy said:


> *:wave:The St.louis show*_. Is April 14 2013 at the same place it was at last year.Orlando gardens Banquet center. More info later when the flyer are out. Thanks to Hojoe for the info. thanks alot Lendell_


The St.louis show. Is April 14 2013
:wave:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Here is the flyer for the St.Louis show this coming Sunday.
hojoe


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

37 hours till the St. Louis show. I can't wait!
hojoe


----------



## shaarky57 (Feb 17, 2013)

*thanks!!!*

thanks for the flyer joe!!!!!!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

24 hours, but who is counting? I think HoJoe is!!

One request, if you are looking for me, don't have me paged. Last time they treated me like a lost child!

I know I am!
Old Blue


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

All in all it was a pretty good show. Used tjet chassis for $10, WooHoo! Got a few cars and saw a few HobbyTalkers. Alot of overpriced stuff and alot of good deals. Bins of $10 Dash bodies and Fordcowboy at his own table. Sales looked brisk.
hojoe


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Finally got around to taking pictures of what I got at the St. Louis show. FCB hooked me up with the AW Chargers and cop car, exactly what I was looking for. The red Porsche was in a junk box and the Beetle was $15. The GTO must have been on someones shelf because there is not a scratch on it. What a great time with some great people. :tongue:


----------

